# Help with 3PK setup on Slash



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

I can not for the life of my figure this out. I think I MIGHT have tracked down a setting on the 3PK that allows you adjust the center point of the servo which would help.

Anyhow, my problem is that I have to adjust my throttle trim all the way negative for the slash and the motor still wants to creep forward. I can't find anything on the XL5 for programming in throttle endpoints. Usually an ESC will have you program endpoints in when you change over to a new radio. 

Any ideas? Will this servo centering option on the 3PK help?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NickRummy said:


> I can not for the life of my figure this out. I think I MIGHT have tracked down a setting on the 3PK that allows you adjust the center point of the servo which would help.
> 
> Anyhow, my problem is that I have to adjust my throttle trim all the way negative for the slash and the motor still wants to creep forward. I can't find anything on the XL5 for programming in throttle endpoints. Usually an ESC will have you program endpoints in when you change over to a new radio.
> 
> Any ideas? Will this servo centering option on the 3PK help?


Your not adjusting the center position of a servo! Your best bet is to set forward & reverse to 120%, set your trigger 75% fwd and 25% rev and then set the speed control to the transmitter. That's just to get you in the ball park. With the 3PK you have a bunch more parameters to play with in respect to fine tuning.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I used the sub trim function which I believe moves the center point of the throttle channel. Which worked. At least it seemed to on the bench. 

How do you set the trigger to %75 forward and %25 reverse? 

I don't think there is a way on the ESC to setup throttle input.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NickRummy said:


> Well I used the sub trim function which I believe moves the center point of the throttle channel. Which worked. At least it seemed to on the bench.
> 
> How do you set the trigger to %75 forward and %25 reverse?
> 
> I don't think there is a way on the ESC to setup throttle input.


From my understanding the "Sub trim function" is a very narrow band of adjustment and from what you are reporting it seems that you need more adjustment than that parameter will allow.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

Most ESCs that I've used allow you to program in the new throttle settings but this is the XL5 for the slash and I can't find out how to do that anywhere. It seems like it's setup for 50/50 and my radio is setup on 70/30 so the throttle trim won't adjust far enough to get rid of the wheels spinning on idle.

Like I said adjusting that sub trim fixed the problem. Or at least bandaided the problem. I would have thought there would be a 70/30 50/50 setting somewhere on the radio but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NickRummy said:


> Most ESCs that I've used allow you to program in the new throttle settings but this is the XL5 for the slash and I can't find out how to do that anywhere. It seems like it's setup for 50/50 and my radio is setup on 70/30 so the throttle trim won't adjust far enough to get rid of the wheels spinning on idle.
> 
> Like I said adjusting that sub trim fixed the problem. Or at least bandaided the problem. I would have thought there would be a 70/30 50/50 setting somewhere on the radio but I can't find it anywhere


Look on page 103 of your manual "Adjuster Throttle" this may help you out.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh and is that a function that the 3PK (not the 3PKS) has? That right there looks like it would solve the problem.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NickRummy said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh and is that a function that the 3PK (not the 3PKS) has? That right there looks like it would solve the problem.


Nope that came directly from the 3PKS manual. You need to down load a copy from the futaba site for reference.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

took a few to find the 3Pk manual since all I had was the 3PKS. turns out the 3PKS has the 70/30 and 50/50 split setup as a new upgrade from the 3PK.

Only thing I found in the 3PK that would change that setting could be the idle up option? 

3PK Manual PDF


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NickRummy said:


> took a few to find the 3Pk manual since all I had was the 3PKS. turns out the 3PKS has the 70/30 and 50/50 split setup as a new upgrade from the 3PK.
> 
> Only thing I found in the 3PK that would change that setting could be the idle up option?
> 
> 3PK Manual PDF


Page 45 of the 3PK manual should provide the same adjustment functions.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok I'll give that a try!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

What you want to do is program the speed control to the radio settings, not the other way around. The Slash manual tells you how to program the speed control. That should be done with your radio settings and trims all at neutral and the travel at 100% for forward and reverse. Look on Traxxas.com if you don't have your manual.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

I couldn't find that in the manual for the slash for the life of me. I even tried online at traxxas.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

NickRummy said:


> I couldn't find that in the manual for the slash for the life of me. I even tried online at traxxas.


Look harder. It is on page 15 of the owner's manual.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NickRummy said:


> I couldn't find that in the manual for the slash for the life of me. I even tried online at traxxas.


It took me 30 seconds to find it.
Enter traxxas slash in your browser.
go to support and click on manuals.
Either look it up or down load it.

I got a education I had no idea what a traxxas slash was.
I thought you were having a problem with you Futaba 3PK.
The speed control will set up just like a Novak.


----------

